# Disney ADR question



## Skittles1 (Mar 25, 2015)

I was able to confirm 2- 1 BR at SSR this week.  So now I'm changing my dining reservations since I know my exact travel dates.  My question is this:  my parents and possibly my brother are coming with us.  I've been making my ADR's for 8 people, but if my brother decides not to come, will I be penalized for having one less person?  Will I need to change my ressie to 7 people?  I know several years ago I did the same thing, and it was fine, but it seems like things have gotten much stricter.  Any insight would be appreciated!


----------



## Merbears (Mar 25, 2015)

Congrats on the units! I could be wrong but I remember reading in "the fine print" on an ADR confirm something like as long as at least one person shoes up there is no penalty but if no one shows than it's $10 pp .
Maybe someone can confirm?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silentg (Mar 25, 2015)

You can change ADR up to 24 hours before without penalty, you should find out if your brother is going or not before then.


----------



## MIDisfan (Mar 25, 2015)

You should be fine leaving your reservations at 8 people. We've had guests unable to make a reservation with us do to illness and I was never charged a cancellation fee. 

I wouldn't try to change the reservations even if you find out your brother can't make it. A party of 7 is going to take up table space for a party of 8 anyway. I wouldn't risk the possibility of loosing a reservation while they make the changes.


----------



## Dennyha (Mar 25, 2015)

You'll be fine. Even if you show up with as few as 2, you'll be fine. The only problem is if no one shows up. Then you'll be charged the $10 per person. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob562 (Mar 26, 2015)

The only time that arriving with fewer people is an issue is if you're talking about one of the handful of places that you have to pre-pay in full, like Royal Table in the castle or any of the dinner shows.

-Rob


----------



## mrsFIT (Mar 26, 2015)

I agree with everybody else.  Last year my son came down with a fever the night before an ADR.  We went from a party of four to a party of two and there was no issue at all.

OP, are you having any luck finding reservations for a party that large.  We're going back next month with a party of six and I'm having such a hard time!  I'd gladly take any tips you may have!


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi Skittles! (fun name!)

Every year I book a GV at a DVC resort for my ever-growing brood and send out the invites 11 months in advance. With kids moving all over the country, I am never sure how many will actually be able to follow through with their plans to join us. No matter how hard I try, the number always varies. So like you, I book for the party size I hope will be there.

There have been a good number of times that I've had less people than I initially reserved, and as long as we show up, I have never, ever had a problem. If the difference in number is such that it would impact the restaurant, I do always try to call and adjust the number of people on my rez, and I certainly always let the hostess know as soon as we check in. If you are decreasing the number on your rez, you shouldn't have any problem at all. It's increasing the number that you would most likely run into problems. Sounds like you have a wonderful trip planned! Happy planning!


----------

